# Good short opportunities on the ASX?



## WinnieBlues (11 November 2009)

Am thinking the market (particularly the djia) is defying gravity....what do my asf friends believe are good shorting opportunities???

mine: mqg (at around 56), boq, flt, cnp, mof

simple reason still think banks and listed property, particularly with US exposure, is toast in the next few weeks/months...and they have all risen like buggery from their march lows


----------



## skyQuake (11 November 2009)

WinnieBlues said:


> Am thinking the market (particularly the djia) is defying gravity....what do my asf friends believe are good shorting opportunities???
> 
> mine: mqg (at around 56), boq, flt, cnp, mof
> 
> simple reason still think banks and listed property, particularly with US exposure, is toast in the next few weeks/months...and they have all risen like buggery from their march lows




Go with the flow mate, the break down was a false brk and now we're going back up (also squeezing the shorts).

The have fallen more buggery since their prev highs too.


----------



## WinnieBlues (17 November 2009)

*Shorting ideas on the asx*

Anyone with any shorting targets on the asx...

mine are FLT - risen too fast, higher oil prices/economic stagnation
MQG - risen too fast, beholden to djia
BOQ - beholden to aust property prices and funding
MOF - believe commercial real est has a lot more to fall

ideas???


----------



## Gamblor (17 November 2009)

Mr Market does seem pricey at the moment.

MQG is an interesting call - I definitely wouldn't be buying for gains now but then again the market has looked over bought to me for at least 2 months but it keeps on going.

Whats everyone think of BSL? .


----------



## bloomy88 (18 November 2009)

I think it's a tricky one. Although the market may be overbought, optimisam is a funny thing and people could just keep pouring money in.

For mine, i think that the property market may come off the boil soon with rising interest rates, rising unemployment and no more first home owners grant. 

I think that Mirvac Group MRV is overbought and could have a weakening in the SP in the short to medium term. But then again, who knows?

Bloomy


----------



## skc (18 November 2009)

bloomy88 said:


> I think it's a tricky one. Although the market may be overbought, optimisam is a funny thing and people could just keep pouring money in.
> 
> For mine, i think that the property market may come off the boil soon with rising interest rates, rising unemployment and no more first home owners grant.
> 
> ...




What's MRV? Mirvac Group MGR or Mirvac Real Estate MRZ?

Incidentally MRZ is under takeover offer from MGR... so probably wouldn't go shorting it if I were you.


----------



## lukeaye (18 November 2009)

eeeeek. Be careful perceptions can get you in the end.

I remember looking at the USD/AUD at 80 cents, alot of people were thinking, god thats moved to fast to quickly. There were all sorts of calls for shorts. 94cents anyone? 
I had one mate who opened 10 standard contracts short just below 80 cents based on this perception, i told him not to do it.

He had a $10,000 account, he moved his stop again and again blew the whole account. He no longer trades.


----------



## bloomy88 (19 November 2009)

skc said:


> What's MRV? Mirvac Group MGR or Mirvac Real Estate MRZ?
> 
> Incidentally MRZ is under takeover offer from MGR... so probably wouldn't go shorting it if I were you.




Sorry, wasn't looking properly. I meant MRV
Cheers


----------



## skc (19 November 2009)

bloomy88 said:


> Sorry, wasn't looking properly. I meant *MRV*
> Cheers




LOL. The V key and the Z key are actually quite far apart on the keyboard!


----------



## bloomy88 (20 November 2009)

skc said:


> LOL. The V key and the Z key are actually quite far apart on the keyboard!




Yeah fail on my part lol


----------



## cornnfedd (20 November 2009)

lukeaye said:


> eeeeek. Be careful perceptions can get you in the end.
> 
> I remember looking at the USD/AUD at 80 cents, alot of people were thinking, god thats moved to fast to quickly. There were all sorts of calls for shorts. 94cents anyone?
> I had one mate who opened 10 standard contracts short just below 80 cents based on this perception, i told him not to do it.
> ...




what is the point of having a stop if you keep moving it?


----------

